# Chaos Deathwatch?



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

so further thought in my head shows that "ok if there's a loyalist (scum) deathwatch team, why isn't there a chaos one?". i'm planning something like that. i'm going to read up on some deathwatch stuff and attempt to make a mini book thingy on it. anyone want to help and/or suggest some things?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Perhaps a killteam was serving under a Inquisitor the looked up to as a natural born leader and father like figure when he is corrupted by Chaos, the Imperium sends a nearby killteam to deal with him while they await for the Grey knights to turn up and it becomes apprent they will either have to kill him or save him they choose to side with him and thus go on the run, they end up in the Eye Of Terror and are slowly corrupted. 

for example-

Brother Maledictos was a former Ultramarine in the service of the Holy Deathwatch when Inquistor Lord Jagrae turned he now fights in the name of Chaos Undivided, he serves as second in command for Daemon Prince Jagrae the Defiler.

Brother Halik was once a Space Wolve but he is now known as The Bloodboiler after he drank the boiled blood of three hundred Imperial prisoners, he leads the Khornite forces under Jagrae into battle from atop his might Juggernaut.

Brother Varg served in the Imperial Fists chapter, he took paticular notice at illegal Stims (40k drugs) and was punished by his chapter for this, resulting in him being lashed four hundred times across the back but instead of letting it hurt him he took it in his stride, turning the most unbearable pain and changing it into pleasure this left him with one last option- eternal service to the Deathwatch. When Jagrae turned to Chaos he was choosen between the prince of excess, Slaanesh and transformed into a deadly Noise marine, his dangerous instruments playing a soothing song that left its listeners dead.

Brother Nikol was a former Raven Guard who not only hated himself but his chapter, when he turned with Jagrae he found himself taken by Nurgle, his body transforming into a bloated creature, a final twist of faith that made him even more angry he decided to spread the endless plagues of Nurgle through the Imperium, causing mass chaos as his zombies fell upon countless worlds.

Brother Librarian Castiel of the Dark Angels was the only one who openly refused to turn to Chaos it was not until he was mortally wounded by a brother marine that he turned, the Great Changer pulling him away and turning him into a powerful Sorceror who could reap lives with every blow of his ruinous staff.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

oooooh i like that a lot dark, so i take it those would be our 'soulreapers' (chaos deathwatch, custom name ) leaders? what i am planning instead of my uber black legion leading a bunch of other warbands, i was planning making all black legion, with some squads having markings of their original warband, similar to deathwatch. i doubt it would be possible to make huge rule sets for each thing, but meh we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

The chaos chosen or the personal guard of the Warband leader would fill this Dethwatch role. A recent Traitor chapter could have Deathwatch memebers in it. 

In "looser" non cult chaos marines then you could easily have a kill team like unit. Members from differnet gods might be strtching a little unless the leader was someone like Abadon. See the Eye of Teror campaign for Abadon's chosen who were powerful members of different cults.


----------

